# January Photo Contest



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Sun or no sun... Haylie was always sparkly!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

He's my sunshine 🌞


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I wonder how many of us sing 'You Are My Sunshine' to our goldens...I do it in the car!
Great theme and great pictures.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This is the most glowy picture of Rundle I have ever taken 🌞


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oskie resting in the morning sun. This captures his sweetness, I think.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Not an entry (Ivy Acres take note ), but I love this picture...


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Ruby in the sunlight


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey is my sunshine!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a sweet face


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Warm smile and warm sunshine.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is Barnaby, I remember taking this on a really bright and sunny day but thinking he was almost glowing!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh that wonderful Barnaby!


----------



## LéChasse17 (Aug 9, 2020)

One of my favorite pictures of Bobby


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pictures bring sunshine into an overcast morning!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hudson's Fan is taking us into the new year with a bright and sunny theme, "Making the Sun MORE Golden" 

Goldens have a special sparkle, especially in the sunlight so share those wonderful pics!

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday January 20th.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Water Dogs they are...


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

What a great theme! All of these handsome and beautiful pups in the sun! Here's a beautiful sunset picture of Leo at the beach-his favorite place


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Marla is mighty happy at the beach with her frisbee.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great photos everyone!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up for more entries!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Our golden girl soaking up the sun on a dock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)

Oudee loving the snow and being outside! Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a reminde for any new members, you need to have 25 posts *(when the contest closes)* for your pic to be entered into the voting poll. There's plenty of time to get those post counts up to 25.

We love seeing extra pics, just remember that the first one submitted will be entered in the voting poll.
Entries will be accepted until Wednesday January 20th.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Just an extra, not an entry. 

Cody found a warm sunbeam after his bath yesterday.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

granite7 said:


> Just an extra, not an entry.
> 
> Cody found a warm sunbeam after his bath yesterday.


Thanks for sharing another golden moment, I love them all.
Here's an extra of Honey.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We're heading into the weekend and it may be the perfect time to get a shot of your golden sparkling in the sunlight for our January Photo Contest, "Making the Sun MORE Golden" 

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday January 20th.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> Thanks for sharing another golden moment, I love them all.
> Here's an extra of Honey.
> View attachment 879573


Love that proud, dignified look!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

All ready to go to his new home after a bath with Fluffy Puppy Shampoo


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, all the photos are so cute.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

January's theme is a bright one, "Making the Sun MORE Golden" 

Goldens have a special sparkle, especially in the sunlight so share those wonderful pics!

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday January 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

January is a almost half over and the photo contest will only accept entries until Wednesday January 20th.

The theme is "Making the Sun MORE Golden" , something we can really enjoy.

Goldens have a special sparkle, especially in the sunlight so share those wonderful pics!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Who doesn't have a picture to share of a Golden in the sun?!? And if you don't, now is the time! Grab your phone, get outside, snap a shot, and post it!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Avoid the rush, post your sunny golden pictures today!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

January's Photo Contest theme is "Making the Sun MORE Golden" 

Goldens have a special sparkle, especially in the sunlight so share those wonderful pics!

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday January 20th.


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

I wish I had a photo to share, but I don't have a Golden yet, lol.


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Here’s Windy on our walk this evening.
I’m amazed she stood still as dinner always follows this walk.🙃


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Great Pics shared by members for this January Contest. Hudson and I were on a walk near a marsh were we live during sunset and her coat caught the sun just right the other day.....had to share it.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Two days left before the contest closes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Remember, it's a new calendar year so anyone can enter even if you had a winning photo in 2020!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close tomorrow!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll be closing the contest around 5pm.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

This is my last minute entry  Though I don't think I'm able to actually compete for this calendar year yet?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a lovely pic!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Tagrenine, since January is the start of a new calendar year so everyone is able to compete! 
Members can only win once in each calendar year.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest is closed. 
Please go to the January Voting Poll to choose your favorite pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the link for the January Photo Contest Voting Poll-









January Voting Poll


It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, “Making the Sun More Golden ”. It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'. This poll will close on...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------

